# Lost upload speed on iPad



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Hi. I have an iPad 5 running IOS 13.1.2 and in the last week it has started misbehaving. I have no idea if it happened after the last update or whether that is coincidental.

I like to read the paper online in the mornings and finish off doing the crossword. It is fine at first then after a few minutes the crossword goes into infuriatingly slow motion. A speed check shows the upload speed has dropped and is sometimes negligible. A speedcheck on the PC shows the signal is fine and it is only affecting the iPad.

I have had huge problems in the past over my WiFi signal and had to get a WiFi booster for upstairs in my house but the iPad was always ok. Now the upload speed is abominable even next to the router. I had help to sort out bandwidths so that everything was functioning well but I know I have a very weak 2.4GHz signal whereas the 5GHz is ok. This makes me think that for some weird reason the iPad has started switching itself from 5G to 2G even though, as stated earlier, the download speed stays reasonable. 

Can anyone please tell me how to check which band the iPad is using? Also, if it is going onto 2.4GHz, how do I make it use 5GHz? As far as I am aware my iPhone does not have the same problem.

Thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

It should be the same as a iphone. On the ipad to settings. then wifi. There it will show you what speed connection your on....ie 5g or 2.4 g. 

Have your turned off the ipad.....if not do so and let it set for 5 minutes then turn back on.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Hi, thanks for replying. Yes, I have turned it off, left it off several times over the last week and nothing changes on reboot.
When I go to Settings and then WiFi, I can't see a speed anywhere. From my router name I can go to IP addresses, IPV6 , DNS and HTTP Proxy address but no speed connection displayed.
I can also see under WiFi other networks, ask to join networks, auto-join hotspots and that's it. Where is the connection supposed to be displayed please?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

On my iphone 6, in settings it shows my wifi connection name and if it's 5 G or 2.4 G. Mine is 5G because my router has both 2.4 G and 5G.

If you're asking what the actual speed you're using/getting......then run speedtest.net. That will show you your upload/download speeds.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

As you can clearly see, it shows 5G. It's the same for my old ipod 4th gen. 

Are you sure that your router and wifi booster support 5G?


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Thanks but it doesn’t change anything. My wi-if name on phone and iPad do not show 5G or 2G, just the name of the router. 
The router and extender definitely support both. I have a Windows 10 PC, a smart television that needs 5G and Sonos speakers that only operate on 2G. They are all ok. It is through doing speed tests that I know the PC is ok and the router is getting the signal at my usual speed but the iPad isn’t.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

technomum said:


> My wi-if name on phone and iPad do not show 5G or 2G, just the name of the router.


Normally, when connected to 2.4G it will just show the name of connection. If it's just showing the name, I can only assume that your connection is 2.4G.

I would start from scratch; power off everything that's connected to the internet...wifi and wired. Then go to both your modem/router and extender and do a factory reset on them. To do this; go to each unit, on the back of them is a tiny hole. Inside that hole is a reset button. Use a paper clip and insert in hole and push and hold reset button until each unit turns off and then release. Once this is done then check your ipad and you can turn on all your devices.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions but I don't really want to do that at this stage because I had previous problems with which devices used which bandwidth and they are all set up nicely at the moment. It is only the iPad giving me a headache but I know the Internet speed is ok in the router and through the extender as the PC speed tests are the same as usual.

I never did have a speed problem with the iPad until now but it sounds feasible that the it is connecting to 2G so my question is, how do I make it change to 5G? I would like to use an analyzer to show me more details but any I have tried downloading just seem to show me basic settings that I already knew.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

technomum said:


> I don't really want to do that at this stage because I had previous problems with which devices used which bandwidth and they are all set up nicely at the moment.


At the very least turn them off and let set for a few minutes and turn back on.

Depending on the age of the ipad (your iPad 5 seems fairly new) and what wifi adapter it has in it........all the 5G wifi networks should show up under wifi settings and you choose accordingly.

It may have something to do with the latest iOS update to 13.....but IDK. It may be worth having it looked at by a apple service center.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Many thanks for getting back to me. I have rebooted everything more than once. Yesterday I turned everything else off, rebooted the router and only turned the iPad back on and it didn't make any difference. I notice my iPadOS (new name!) is 13.1.2 whereas I updated my mum's iPad this afternoon and it was 13.1.3 so perhaps there will be another update for me soon and I am hoping something puts it right. 
Thanks again, I'll post again if I find the solution.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Try updating your's and see what happens.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

It hadn't been offered to me but I have searched for it and found it so I will do that.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Apple like MS, once they release a OS update, you can manually check and download and install. You don't have to wait to receive it. This is why I like apple phones, just for that very reason vs Android phones.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Well that didn't work well at all! This morning my upload speed on the iPad was very slow at 2.64 and after the update had been installed it reached a grand speed of 0.88. I would give up but I normally love using my iPad and want it back as it was.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Hi again. I have found out today that my phone and iPad do not show 2 or5G after the wifi name because myISP doesn't use that in the name. Your ISP obviously does so you can differentiate which connection you have but mine are all under just the one name. At least that answers one thing but not how to get my iPad to have a constant steady reasonable speed.


----------

